# Conectar telefono celular de Mesa CSI Wireless 400 a PC



## mpompa (Ago 29, 2006)

Alguien tiene idea o puede suministrarme información de como conectar mi telefono celular de Mesa CSI Wireless 400  a mi PC o al modem para poder acceder a mi Proveedor de Servicios de Internet.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## bacardi (Sep 11, 2006)

Saludos: Estoy en lo mismo. No he podido encontrar a alguien que lo haya hecho o al memnos que me explique como hacerlo. Solo sé que en la parte trasera, al lado del conector para el cable del cargador, hay un conector para cable de Puerto USB pero he tenido miedo conectarlo a la máquina. si te enteras de algo por favor me lo informaciónrmas. Soy profesor del ISP de Camaguey


----------



## mpompa (Nov 7, 2006)

Saludos Barcardi

Aqui he conversado con la gente de ETECSA y no quieren darme el CD que viene con el telefono y que tiene los driver para windows, ademas lo he buscado en internet y no los he econtrado, si los puedes localizar te agradeceria me avisaras.

Yo si lo he conectado a mi PC y me pide que le pongan el driver.

Desde Granma

Pompa
Cultura


----------



## ottoxi (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola , me sumo al grupo que busca el pinout del conector trasero del teléfono csi400 de etecsa, aunque ya alguien lo conectó , por favor que explique como lo hizo , llevo horas buscando y no encuentro información sobre el teléfono .De más está en compromiso si lo encuentro publicarlo.
Saludos
Ottoxi
Mtzas cuba


----------



## miriel (Nov 19, 2006)

Por favor si alguien ya lo ha conseguido que publique los driver. Yo estoy en las mismas
SAludos
Miriel


----------



## bacardi (Nov 25, 2006)

Saludos Mpompa: gracias por atenderme. Ahora estoy en la búsqueda de ese disco o los drivers pero nada he logrado. Alguien me dijo que además hace falta un modem con puerto USB. De todas formas seguimos en la página y cualquier cosa nos avisamos. Bacardí


----------



## miriel (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola colegas,
¿Nadie a encontrado los driver del CIS 400?. Yo sigo sin encontrar nada.
SAludos
Miriel


----------



## gp (May 16, 2007)

Por favor reitero el pedido de publicar como conectar el csi 400 a pc


----------



## killer7809 (Mar 5, 2008)

Alguien tiene idea o puede suministrarme información de como conectar mi telefono celular de Mesa CSI Wireless 400 a mi PC o al modem para poder acceder a mi Proveedor de Servicios de Internet. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola a todos.

www.informaciónsyncworld.com/news/n/4981.html

Esta página la encontré haciendo una búsqueda en la red. El criterio que arrojó algún resultado fue: gsi+400+phone

En ella informaciónrman que el modelo CSI 400 es igual al 410, con la diferencia que, éste último, trae algunas mejoras. Pero lo más importante es que dicen que la serie 410 fue adoptada por Motorola para el Modelo FX800t.
Lo demás se los dejo a ustedes.

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## ghost_ad (May 9, 2008)

no han probado instalar linux con el telefono conectado? una vez instalado el telefono a la pc mientra ocurre la instalacion de linux el automaticamente le otrorga los drivers que necesita. Eso es lo que pienso nunca he probado pero cuando no hallo los driver de algo en mi pc, lo pruevo con linux y no falla asi que les exhorto a que prueven saludos de 

  ghost_ad


----------



## frank perez (Mar 2, 2009)

Porfavor:

Estoy muy pero muy interesado con el tema de como conectarse a internet con el csi wireles, ya que en la sona que vivo no tengo facil acceso  al internet, tengo un csi wirelees 410  y qiesiera que algin me ayude a conseguir el driver para windows.

estare muy agradecido.

Gracias


----------

